# The Amazon Prime Streaming Thread



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

The search feature for amazone prime can be somewhat tedious. So I thought it'd be nice to have a thread in similar vein to the "great deals" only pointing out the good albums on Amazon Prime that others may have missed. Without further adeiu:

To start, several quality Haydn sets:



















The above are a great find for me. I always wanted to traverse Haydn's full symphonic and quartet ouvre but not enough to commit to these sets. I've listened to the first three albums of the symphonies and two of the quartets. Really enjoying it and I know they'll each get multiple listens










Haven't listened to this one, don't know if I will. I already have a complete set of Haydn piano sonatas. If I get around to it maybe 









A very fine recording!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Some Wagner:









A very good set, with my favorite Tristan Und Isolde recording (Bohm) All the major operas are represented here. The full Bohm Ring as well, also some Sawallish, Levine, and Silvio Varviso










And another complete Ring.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Some Mozart:









I already own this, but it's a very fine set of piano sonatas









I have not heard this yes but if it's as good as Davis' Haydn Creation, I look forard to it.

And a couple complete sets of piano concertos:



















There are also some individual concerto albums on there, and I'll post them in due time


----------

